# Rim height - pros and cons ? ? ?



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

*I am new to road biking and am curious about all the pros and cons associated to rim height in wheelsets? I am also wondering about how does spoke count come into play when compared to rim height?

The reason I ask this is because I see Shimano does alot of 16/20 spoke set-ups and many others have 20/24. It also seems that Shimano has a very low profile rim (24mm), so does less spokes off-set the lesser rim height when it comes to aero properties and holding speed?

I appreciate any info you can provide - thanks *


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Lower spoke counts reduce overall weight. They aren't better in any way, as you lose stiffness and the ability to stay true. But, they look cool! There's the real benefit. Higher profile rims are a very tiny bit more aerodynamic at higher speeds (over 24mph), but keep in mind, by very small amounts. I personally don't pay much attention to the profile of a wheel, but overall build quality. Hand built vs. machine built, lighter rims vs. heavier, sealed bearings vs. loose balls, and differences in freewheels. 
Hand built wheels will almost always stay true longer, but can cost slightly more. Lighter rims reduce weight, and spin up faster, and aid in climbing, and if built right are just as good/better than heavier rims. There are differences of opinions on the bearings and freewheels, so that's for you to decide. 
If you're a lighter cyclist, you can get by with lower spoke counts. If you're heavier, then look for a 28 or higher spoke count. My current wheels are 20/24, and I'm right about 190. Some people will say that's not enough at my weight, but they're hand-built and have been true for over 3000 miles.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Crosswinds*



Gobiking12344 said:


> I am new to road biking and am curious about all the pros and cons associated to rim height in wheelsets? I am also wondering about how does spoke count come into play when compared to rim height?
> 
> The reason I ask this is because I see Shimano does alot of 16/20 spoke set-ups and many others have 20/24. It also seems that Shimano has a very low profile rim (24mm), so does less spokes off-set the lesser rim height when it comes to aero properties and holding speed?
> 
> I appreciate any info you can provide


In aluminum rims, a taller profile generally means a stronger but heavier rim, and so can use less spokes. Whether that is a good idea depends on rider weight, riding style, and local road conditions. Lower spoke count can result in an unrideable wheel if a spoke breaks, but that also depends on the rim stiffness (taller rims are generally stiffer). Taller rims are more sensitive to crosswinds, but that depends on rider weight and skill (heavier riders are less effected).


----------

